# Walmart has a Halloween page up! Cue the grumbling!



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Outdoor Decor http://www.walmart.com/browse/party...env172199-module080712-lLink_HDR_OutdoorDecor 

Indoor Decor http://www.walmart.com/browse/party...-env172199-module080712-lLink_HDR_IndoorDecor

Inflatables http://www.walmart.com/browse/party...-env172199-module080712-lLink_HDR_Inflatables

 or ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/IMAX-3-Piece-Lidded-Pumpkin-Set/13288768

I really like these!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Say what you will about Wal-Mart and its products, but you can occasionally find some gems there! Last year they had these awesome paper plates that were orange, black and grey and had this gorgeous crow motif on them - we bought them for our wedding reception, which was harvest themed and was liberally decorated with little crows from Michael's.

And, I have to say, as much as I'm not into the inflatable decorations, I ALWAYS love that big black cat inflatable. So cute!


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Ohhhhh, I love this!!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ I liked that too, Hollie! But I DON'T love the price... Why is stuff at WAL-MART suddenly so pricey??


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Say what you will about Wal-Mart and its products, but you can occasionally find some gems there! Last year they had these awesome paper plates that were orange, black and grey and had this gorgeous crow motif on them - we bought them for our wedding reception, which was harvest themed and was liberally decorated with little crows from Michael's.
> 
> And, I have to say, as much as I'm not into the inflatable decorations, I ALWAYS love that big black cat inflatable. So cute!


I totally agree. Plus, they have really LOW prices on some items...they had a Jason Lifesize and the Gemmy Witch on clearance for rock bottom prices last year.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the links!

They have a different version of the blood dripping lights for $20. that's a good deal!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> And, I have to say, as much as I'm not into the inflatable decorations, I ALWAYS love that big black cat inflatable. So cute!


I love that inflatable too!!! LOVE IT!! But I'm 99% positive it was $49 last year & this year it's $65?? SIGH!!!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have given up on Wal-Mart for Halloween. They don't put anything up until the second week of October it seems and their selection gets smaller every year. It used to be fun checking out there Halloween selection but now they seem to only carry kids costumes, candy, and a few decorations. They do seem to have more Christmas stuff out then Halloween even before Halloween hits the shelves.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was looking thru their Indoor Decor items and who the heck is Wayfair (sold and shipped by Wayfair)? I know from looking at the Design Toscano website this year that a number of those items were DT like the bat key holder and the cobra snake plaque. Is Walmart outsourcing everything these days?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I can safely guarantee that there will be many more items posted in the coming weeks. And I have to disagree with the comment that they don't put anything up until the second week in Oct. - either online or in the stores. They way they move merchandise, by the second week in October they'll have their CHRISTMAS items up! 

And when they put a clearance price on something, they REALLY want it cleared out - I've gotten a few very good deals that way.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> I can safely guarantee that there will be many more items posted in the coming weeks. And I have to disagree with the comment that they don't put anything up until the second week in Oct. - either online or in the stores. They way they move merchandise, by the second week in October they'll have their CHRISTMAS items up!
> 
> And when they put a clearance price on something, they REALLY want it cleared out - I've gotten a few very good deals that way.


Maybe not all stores but I did go to mine mid September last year and the guy said nothing would be out until October. It wasn't until about mid October everything was out. That's only one store though and the selection there wasn't that great. Maybe other Wal-Mart stores had stuff up much earlier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Was looking thru their Indoor Decor items and who the heck is Wayfair (sold and shipped by Wayfair)? I know from looking at the Design Toscano website this year that a number of those items were DT like the bat key holder and the cobra snake plaque. Is Walmart outsourcing everything these days?



I have ordered from walmart and it is fullfilled by Wayfair...I get the stuff quickly. How knows who it really is...Chinese factories working overtime I am sure...


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

I used to work for Walmart for 4 and a half years and your best bet if you want something is to order it online. We would advertise stuff on the website but only select stores would have said item. With that being said, that pirate ship inflatable is really awesome, lol


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

myerman82 - jeez, sorry to hear that! As I mentioned, our local store had merch out early, and was moving it out of the way for Christmas before Haloween.
Last year a few of us here on the forumI got AWESOME Gemmy crawling skellies for around 20 bucks from the WalMart website because the boxes were mislabeled...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Looks at pages, grumbling often* Didn't want to disappoint you, hollow

Nothing much so far, but this (kind of expensive) cat set really caught my eye: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Uniflame-Corporation-Black-Cast-Iron-Cat-Andirons/11328287. Thanks for the links.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> myerman82 - jeez, sorry to hear that! As I mentioned, our local store had merch out early, and was moving it out of the way for Christmas before Haloween.
> Last year a few of us here on the forumI got AWESOME Gemmy crawling skellies for around 20 bucks from the WalMart website because the boxes were mislabeled...


It was the same way with the Spirit store two years ago. Most stores were opening late but the two by me opened the first and second week of October. I don't understand how those stores made any profit that year. I remember Spirit used to open the first week of August. 
Awesome news on the Gemmy crawling skellies.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy pricey!! I am almost afraid to see how items will cost when they come around here!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> *Looks at pages, grumbling often* Didn't want to disappoint you, hollow
> 
> Nothing much so far, but this (kind of expensive) cat set really caught my eye: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Uniflame-Corporation-Black-Cast-Iron-Cat-Andirons/11328287. Thanks for the links.



Awww, Garthgoyle, your grumbling is musical and lovely! I like those andirons toooooo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

The reason alot of retailers are shying away from Halloween is so many people bringing stuff back in November demanding a refund.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Was looking thru their Indoor Decor items and who the heck is Wayfair (sold and shipped by Wayfair)? I know from looking at the Design Toscano website this year that a number of those items were DT like the bat key holder and the cobra snake plaque. Is Walmart outsourcing everything these days?


DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT ORDER ANYTHING THAT SHIPS/ OR IS FROM THERE

trust me.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I like a lot of Wal-mart's Halloween items, but even more when they drastically drop the price of a some of the animated props online around the middle of October.
Last year it was the Crawling Skeletal Zombie thing for $29, I think. I also ordered the Skeleton Baseball Vendor a couple of years ago for around $30.

You can have the items shipped to the store of your choice for free. Then just drive to the store and pick it up!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Awww, Garthgoyle, your grumbling is musical and lovely! I like those andirons toooooo!


Thank you, hollow And thanks for also cementing the fact that I have good taste



misterhalloween said:


> The reason alot of retailers are shying away from Halloween is so many people bringing stuff back in November demanding a refund.


That's a crock. What people who exploit the system like that need is a good, swift kick in the @ss, not a refund... Halloween City specifically states on signs _everywhere_ that "all sales are final", which is how it should be (unless there are defects, of course). Having worked in retail for far too many years, I _do not_ agree that the customer is always right (a belief that doesn't change no matter how much they may yell and swear). 



witchymom said:


> DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT ORDER ANYTHING THAT SHIPS/ OR IS FROM THERE
> 
> trust me.


Horrible experience, witchymom?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I see they have the Chauvet fog machine. Anyone know if they work well? I need two this year and I don't want to spend too much money on a good fogger.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> ^^ I liked that too, Hollie! But I DON'T love the price... Why is stuff at WAL-MART suddenly so pricey??


I totally agree. What makes this worth $50 dollars?!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/White-Reaper-30/14955498 its only 30" tall.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

The trick to the Walmart site is to bookmark your favorite Halloween items and check them at least once every day. Walmart normally has some VERY good deals when October gets here. A lot of their stuff I think is fairly reasonable, the blood drip lights are $20 and everywhere else they're $40. I always use the site-to-store shipping too.

matt


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

Just curious but does anyone really use the inflatables a lot anymore? We went out last Halloween and didn't see too many used in yards or for decoration.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

TheMonsterMasher said:


> Just curious but does anyone really use the inflatables a lot anymore? We went out last Halloween and didn't see too many used in yards or for decoration.


TheMonsterMasher,
they're popular in my area. The ones around here thay decorate with them generally only use one and that is the extent of their decoarting. I like the tradional designs like the big pumpks and ghosts.


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

MattB, I did see a lot more houses use traditional things like ghosts, pumpkins, tombstones, lighting, etc....I've always liked those more and never really found the inflatables to be that great or look that great. Some are cool but they seem like something that would take up too much space or not look that great to a theme.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Horrible experience, witchymom?


you have no idea. 

$500 and a recliner that was MIA for FOUR MONTHS - it magically appeared two days after I threatened legal action. 

thank goodness it arrived before xmas (2 days before) as it was a joint gift to my hubby from my dad and myself! 

turns out i didnt need to hide it in my neighbors garage after all......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

TheMonsterMasher said:


> Just curious but does anyone really use the inflatables a lot anymore? We went out last Halloween and didn't see too many used in yards or for decoration.


theres one house on my street that i think only uses inflatables. the kids love them  

i kind of want one for the end of my driveway - just so the kids further up in the neighborhood can see we're 'open'


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought the same too when I saw the design toscano.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Was looking thru their Indoor Decor items and who the heck is Wayfair (sold and shipped by Wayfair)? I know from looking at the Design Toscano website this year that a number of those items were DT like the bat key holder and the cobra snake plaque. Is Walmart outsourcing everything these days?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love their Lifesize Stuffed Dummies. I own six right now, and am buying two more this year. I use them to make body bags. 






The weight is perfect to produce a little resistance when the ToTs push on them. At $35 they are five dollars cheaper than most other places, and if you buy the two pack (I do) it is $10 cheaper. They have decent rubber hands on them, which I sometimes cut off and use on other props.


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

JustWhisper, are those hanging in a maze you built? I'd love to see more pictures of it if you have some, it looks great.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

as others have commented ... what is up with these crazy prices? everything seems way higher that previous years

amk


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

misterhalloween said:


> The reason alot of retailers are shying away from Halloween is so many people bringing stuff back in November demanding a refund.


Gosh, I never thought of that. Same people probably do it at Christmas as well. What a crock! They should simply have a deadline that reads on the receipt. "Refunds or exchanges are not made after 6pm on Oct 31st" , lol.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

misterhalloween said:


> The reason alot of retailers are shying away from Halloween is so many people bringing stuff back in November demanding a refund.


At least at the Wal Marts I worked at, they didn't take returns on seasonal items after the Holiday. Or at least they weren't supposed to.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh! These look so cool!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

TheMonsterMasher said:


> Just curious but does anyone really use the inflatables a lot anymore? We went out last Halloween and didn't see too many used in yards or for decoration.


Decorators yes, haunters no


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I like a lot of Wal-mart's Halloween items, but even more when they drastically drop the price of a some of the animated props online around the middle of October.
> Last year it was the Crawling Skeletal Zombie thing for $29, I think. I also ordered the Skeleton Baseball Vendor a couple of years ago for around $30.
> 
> You can have the items shipped to the store of your choice for free. Then just drive to the store and pick it up!


DITG - you're right, 29.00 for the crawling skelly. And I got the baseball vendor as well - a great free-standing skeleton at a great price. He's a favorite. The only caveat is you have to check the site often, things can be posted and sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You're right, Chris! I think someone on this forum checks the site everyday and he was the one who posted the Crawling Zombie skelly. (I forget who it was, but THANKS!)
I try to check the site often, but usually forget in my old age. 

Hey, on your Skeleton Baseball Vendor--does his head turn as he talks? I could swear mine turned his head back and forth the first year I used him , but last year he didn't. I'm trying to figure out if I need to fix him or not. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> Decorators yes, haunters no


Better be careful! We don't need a Halloween Civil War...Abe might come in a swingin' his axe...
lol


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

the LED black cat is $104? Seriously.....?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> You're right, Chris! I think someone on this forum checks the site everyday and he was the one who posted the Crawling Zombie skelly. (I forget who it was, but THANKS!)
> I try to check the site often, but usually forget in my old age.
> 
> Hey, on your Skeleton Baseball Vendor--does his head turn as he talks? I could swear mine turned his head back and forth the first year I used him , but last year he didn't. I'm trying to figure out if I need to fix him or not. LOL


Yep, his head turns, eyes flash and jaw moves as he talks. How do I know? I JUST SET HIM UP! Yahoo, my first official prop of the season!

Here's a pic of him before one of our parties, ready to serve the guests...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez. Normally I poke around WM all year long to look for Halloweenish tie-in stuff, but I'm not at all impressed with THESE prices.


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

They should go down a few weeks before Halloween, right?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMonsterMasher said:


> They should go down a few weeks before Halloween, right?


I don't know. Maybe? I'm just not impressed...I wouldn't stalk any of those items in case they'd go down. That's just me. I'm not a snob or anything, my haunt is far from professional.  I just think they're way overcharging...I can find comparable stuff at Party City for way less.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Yep, his head turns, eyes flash and jaw moves as he talks. How do I know? I JUST SET HIM UP!]


Thanks, Chris! I guess I need to do some repair work on mine. I just knew his head used to turn. Your guy looks great, by the way!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Thanks, Chris! I guess I need to do some repair work on mine. I just knew his head used to turn. Your guy looks great, by the way!


You think so? We think he's put on some weight...


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the black and orange fabric bunting! 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Long-Halloween-Fabric-Bunting/16880251


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> You think so? We think he's put on some weight...


He does have kind of a pot belly. Probably all those salty snacks!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I totally agree. What makes this worth $50 dollars?!
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/White-Reaper-30/14955498 its only 30" tall.


The HalloWalmart overlord says that it _must_ be that price, so don't question it...



witchymom said:


> you have no idea.
> 
> $500 and a recliner that was MIA for FOUR MONTHS - it magically appeared two days after I threatened legal action.


That is ridiculous. Sorry about your ordeal, witchymom.



JustWhisper said:


> I love their Lifesize Stuffed Dummies. I own six right now, and am buying two more this year. I use them to make body bags.


They work out well for that, going by the picture. Good thinking there, JW.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the only thing i saw that I liked the best was the bat key holder thing. I def would like that in my living room. Its away pricey and it seems slowly I would stop buying Halloween items from WM, because.... COME ON!!! Give me something better then this!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

v_gan said:


> I love the black and orange fabric bunting!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Long-Halloween-Fabric-Bunting/16880251


Oh that is nice! I like it....


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> ^^ I liked that too, Hollie! But I DON'T love the price... Why is stuff at WAL-MART suddenly so pricey??


It's pricey because for a lot of stuff online, they are being sold by someone other than Wal-Mart. Look at the names and you see PlumStruck and Wayfair. They do that for a lot of products especially sports products. I think they call it marketplace seller.

Wal-Mart is not worth worrying about for Halloween or Christmas because they just don't seem to care about Halloween or Christmas anymore. Go Target, Menards (if you have one), Walgreens, Kmart (Not great, but they usually have a lot.), and your typical Halloween store like Spirit or Halloween City. Walgreens is my favorite even though last year the smaller animatronics were pretty badly made. They got cheaper, but yet a lot of them were broke. I did buy a standing tall Count Dracula, but it was hard to find the right one because there faces were smashed in, or they just didn't work. It wasn't a moving Dracula, but he made sounds.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

A house a few blocks away only use inflatables for Halloween and Xmas. Their yard is full. I personally can't stand Walmart but, broke down for the misting stirring witch last year that I only paid $100 for at Walmart but, was going for twice that on ebay. I LOVE that inflatable cat and have wanted one for years but, Lowe's price is about double what Walmart asks for it. I just might have to break down again and shop there. I'll just take a hot shower afterwards. lol


----------



## Dradius (Jul 26, 2012)

i agree... ive got a sword from them like 2 years ago, hoping to get the kamas last year but they not only got rid of those, but i found my sword and their steadily making them more and more chincy and charging even more htan what what i paid for mine... i am really dissapointed in wal-mart...


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I buy what I think looks decent that's not too expensive a wallyworld simply because I get an employee discount. Lol


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like they copied Terra's tombstone: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Light-Up-Tombstone-Gargoyle-with-Wings/14955494


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dminor said:


> Looks like they copied Terra's tombstone: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Light-Up-Tombstone-Gargoyle-with-Wings/14955494


Why didn't they just pay up and get a good-looking mold from her instead of _that_? I guess it's not that bad, but I have seen and own better store-bought ones that cost less, as I'm sure is the case with many others here.


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

Dminor said:


> Looks like they copied Terra's tombstone: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Light-Up-Tombstone-Gargoyle-with-Wings/14955494


I don't think they necessarily copied Terra's. It looks like a similar design I have seen on some other tombstones. I think Terra even got the idea to make her tombstones from one's she saw. 
http://www.mostlydead.com/Tombstone-props/c1/p37/Valdemar-Tombstone/product_info.html


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

For some reason those links aren't working for me, it keeps bringing me to an ocean room roll.

??


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> I have given up on Wal-Mart for Halloween. They don't put anything up until the second week of October it seems and their selection gets smaller every year. It used to be fun checking out there Halloween selection but now they seem to only carry kids costumes, candy, and a few decorations. They do seem to have more Christmas stuff out then Halloween even before Halloween hits the shelves.


That's the exact same sceanario played out the Walmarts in our area..they used to be players, not anymore


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

omg i see gemmy's misting mni cauldron! does any1 think its worth 43$?


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> It's pricey because for a lot of stuff online, they are being sold by someone other than Wal-Mart. Look at the names and you see PlumStruck and Wayfair. They do that for a lot of products especially sports products. I think they call it marketplace seller.
> 
> Wal-Mart is not worth worrying about for Halloween or Christmas because they just don't seem to care about Halloween or Christmas anymore. Go Target, Menards (if you have one), Walgreens, Kmart (Not great, but they usually have a lot.), and your typical Halloween store like Spirit or Halloween City. Walgreens is my favorite even though last year the smaller animatronics were pretty badly made. They got cheaper, but yet a lot of them were broke. I did buy a standing tall Count Dracula, but it was hard to find the right one because there faces were smashed in, or they just didn't work. It wasn't a moving Dracula, but he made sounds.


I don't think I've bought anything for Halloween from Walmart in the past couple of years. They just don't have much like they use to and what they do have, IIRC, is more cutesy for children. Kmart does have a better selection for haunters and costumes too.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy Cow Wal mart stepped it up finally! 1100 watt and 700 watt foggers!!!! wow


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

WOW they really know how to rip the average american off!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

These are almost exactly like the ones that Yankee Candle is selling!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wal-Mart-Halloween-Tea-Light-Holders/19232339

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226784

I don't recall Wallyworld ever selling higher end fog machines & lighting like the Chauvet stuff, or am I wrong about that? At least not IN STORE anyway.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

$65 for the 5' Skeleton? Nice competitive pricing with Costco (not!).


----------

